# DaWn of War 2 - Neuinstallation - Savegames gehen jetzt nicht mehr???



## Amlug_celebren (3. September 2009)

Ich habe sehr viel schon an diesem schönen Spiel gezokkt!
Nun wollte ich es nochmals spielen, musste es aber auf Grund von einigen Hardware-Wechseln neu installieren, und jetzt gehen meine Savegames nicht mehr (offline-account savegames!)
Wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst wie ich das beheben kann,
denn ich habe die Savegames wieder in den selben ordner geschmissen,
aber im Spiel taucht nur neue Kampagne starten auf....


----------



## Amlug_celebren (3. September 2009)

Habe das Problem zwar gefunden, allerdings ist das etwas rätselhaft:

Hier findet man die Lösung:
THQ Entertainment GmbH :: Thema anzeigen - Tipps zur Installation

Nur habe ich eigentlich meinen Rechner seitdem nicht neu aufgelegt, nur das Game neuinstalliert, allerdings musste ich in Windows live einen neuen Account anlegen, und damit gehen die alten Savegames eben nicht,
nur wie bekomme ich meinen alten Account wieder her?
Habe diese Daten ja nicht gesichert...
Scheiß ding...


----------



## mayo (6. September 2009)

jo, das ist mist.
ich kann auch nur meinen hotmeil acc nutzen, der @live acc ist auch futsch
Kenne da auch keine andere Lösung, bisher..


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. September 2009)

Offline-Account-Savegames? Könntest du das näher erklären? DOW II verlangt zwangsläufig eine Verbindung zu Windows Live und Steam, soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## mayo (6. September 2009)

offline saves sind mir egal 
meinte meinen 2 @live acc.
Der ursprüngliche lies sich ohne probs nutzen. Der, der auch an Steam gebunden ist... Nur beim 2 acc ging es nicht. (ein @live acc)
Obwohl die email und PW bekannt sind. Ist schon komisch.


----------

